# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La falta de lluvias desde octubre deja un déficit hídrico del 22% en España

## Jonasino

> La escasez de precipitaciones de las últimas semanas sitúa el valor medio nacional de lluvias acumuladas desde que comenzó el año hidrológico (1 de octubre de 2015 a 30 de septiembre de 2016) hasta el 24 de noviembre en 123 litros por metro cuadrado, lo que representa un 22 por ciento por debajo del valor medio normal para este periodo, que son 157 litros por metro cuadrado, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET).
> 
> Según ha explicado la portavoz de la AEMET, Ana Casals, a Europa Press, desde el 25 de noviembre al 1 de diciembre únicamente se registraron precipitaciones en la franja norte peninsular desde Galicia a Pirineos, así como en puntos de Baleares y Canarias, con carácter débil.
> 
> Además, ha apuntado que las cantidades registradas han superado los 30 litros por metro cuadrado en el este de Asturias, así como en gran parte de Cantabria y País Vasco, en la mitad noroeste de Navarra y en puntos del norte de las provincias de Huesca y Lérida y han alcanzado valores por encima de 100 litros por metro cuadrado, en algunas zonas aisladas de Cantabria, Navarra, en las provincias de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa y en el Pirineo de Huesca.
> 
> En concreto, ha destacado las precipitaciones acumuladas en ese periodo en el aeropuerto de Bilbao, con 65 litros por metro cuadrado; San Sebastián, 35 litros por metro cuadrado y Santander, 34 litros por metro cuadrado.
> 
> Posteriormente, el día 2 de diciembre no se produjeron precipitaciones significativas y el día 3 solo hubo lluvias en Galicia, que superaron "ligeramente" los 10 litros por metro cuadrado en algunos puntos del oeste de la comunidad autónoma.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...rico-22-espana

----------

